# Pluto on TiVo Edge



## sanjay973 (Nov 30, 2013)

Has anyone been able to see or access Pluto TV on the TiVo Edge?
Does anyone know when that will be accessible ?


----------



## Radiolarian (Sep 20, 2019)

Pluto was not showing up on my Edge either. I called Support and they had to take some steps on their end to add it to my account. It took a few days but now it works fine. I wonder if they have other apps available that I am not seeing.


----------

